# How many cups,do you feed yr dog?



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would like to know,how many cups,you feed yr dog?.
Could you also tell us,how much they weigh and if it is a male or a female.
Female golden:62,5 pds.I feed her 2 1/2 cups of innova evo.
Male Hovawart:91pds.I feed him,3 1/2 cups of innova evo. 
Thanks.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We dont weigh Katie unless she has a vet visit so I have no clue how much she weighs now but she is eating 1 cup - 3 times a day and she is almost 4 months old.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie(female)(65 pounds 19months old) 4 cups of food a day, Houdini(Male)(64 pounds 2 years old) eats also 4 cups a day....They also get green beans, carrots and pumpkin added to each meal... Abbie(female)(60 pounds 8.5) months old.... eats 4 cups also.... They eat Innova....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Augie is 8.5 months, 54 pounds, and he gets a bit less than 3 cups/day. I'll probably start giving him a little more once the weather turns nicer and we're back to our old walking schedule.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson at 6 months 53-ish lbs, gets something like 3-4 cups a day of Nutro Large breed Lamb and Rice. Divided into two feedings.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie eats 1 cup + a little canned 3X a day. Right now he's eating Natural Balance. He is 6 months old and about 48 lbs.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson, 10 mos. 70#, gets 3 cups of Canidae, divided into 2 feedings.


----------



## Angela Mina (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldy gets 2 1/2 cups (total per day) of Canidae. He is 75 pounds. We used to give him 2 meals per day, but now with Freddy (the puppy) getting fed 3 times a day, we feel it is unfair to Goldy, so he gets 3 meals also (same total amount, though). 

Freddy gets 2 1/2 to 3 cups per day and he is 10 1/2 weeks old. He is probably about 18 pounds now, though I am just guessing. He was 15 pounds at his 9 week vet visit.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My 80 pound slender male gets 2 cups of rice/veggie/organs at the moment and 2 leg quarters. LOL LAST week when I feed Timberwolf he ate 4 cups per day.

My baby pup eats 2 cups of Timberwolf some days and a leg quarter on the others.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Jesse (80 lbs - 24") eats 3 cups per day of EVO along with about 2-3 ounces of Bravo (either: rabbit, duck, lamb, beef, turkey, venison, chicken).

Margo (68 lbs - 23") 3 cups per day split 1/2 Timberwolf Wild and Natural / Timberwolf Southwest Chicken along with the Bravo (see above)

Rascal (60 lbs - 21 1/2") same as Margo

Tipsy (58 lbs - 21") same as Rascal and Margo

Kelsee who is near 8 weeks pregnant eats Innova Puppy food and anything else I can get her to eat...including chicken, liver, steak, veggies, cottage cheese, yogurt etc.

Old dogs (Duncan and Keira) eat 3 cups of the Timberwolf Black Forest.

Sue


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Phoebe eats so fast...doesn't really eat, just inhales her kibble. If I give her any more than one cup of food per feeding, she'll toss it back up, so I try to feed her 1 cup 3 times a day. She was a Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, but anything over 2 cups gave her diarrhea. I've got her on Eagle Holistic Lamb and Rice now and finally Phoebe is gaining some weight and is starting to look like a dog that isn't starving to death. Not sure what the problem was with the CS, but obviously something didn't agree with her.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Daisy gets 2 & 3/4 cups a day. 1 & 1/2 in the morning 1 & 1/4 at night. Food is Wellness Super5Mix Lamb. She is around 65 lbs.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Rocky gets between 3-4 cups a day of Wellness Fish and Sweet Potato.
He is 4 1/2 months old and weighs about 37lbs.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell gets 1 1/2 cups Nutro large breed puppy and 2 - tbsp of canned in the morning. she gets the same in the evening but I also add veggies. 

In the last month she has gained a little weight so she is 60 pounds at 9 months. But she hasn't gotten any taller so I have started to cut back a little on the food and next week we start switching to adult food. Which should also help.


----------



## Liams_Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

Liam eats about 3.5 cups a day. He's eating Foundations lamb, rice and vegetable. He's 16 months and about 72 lbs.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker, 6 months, 53lbs 22'', two cups each meal, fed twice daily for total of 4 cups a day.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks was up to 80 lb when he was just under a year and was a little fat (you could feel it in the chest area). At that point he was being fed Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Lamb and Rice. 
At one year we switched to Adult lamb and rice Natural Choice and began gradually dropping his food down to about 4 1/2 to 5 cups. He looked good and weighed about 75 lb. 
After reading so many posts where people fed so much less, I thought maybe I was still giving him too much so dropped him to closer to 4 to 4 1/2 cups and his weight dropped to 72 lb. last fall. He began to look skinny. You could see his bones too well (though the vet said he was fine) so I moved him back up to the 4 1/2 to 5 cups again and he now weighs 75. I think this is the perfect weight for him.


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I feed Ella 1 cup twice a day of Timberwolf kibble. She also gets green beans and carrots as treats. She is almost 16 months old and weigh's 56 lbs.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

> Female golden:62,5 pds.I feed her 2 1/2 cups of innova evo.


Taz is exactly one pound more than your female, and she gets fed the same. I did have her on 3 cups/day, but at her vet appt. The vet said that a golden on the skinnier side is better than one on the fat side, so she recommended I cut her down to 2.5 cups before she got to the fat side.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Nugget is a female, on her last "Vet" visit she weighted 57lbs, and I give her four cups per day. Her weight has leveled off, and she is very active.
She loves carrots, and I also throw in a mix of other veggies from time to time.


----------

